
Unifying Relational, Document, Graph, and Temporal Data Models - jchanimal
https://blog.fauna.com/unifying-relational-document-graph-and-temporal-data-models
======
jchanimal
Author here. I've been building databases since the early days of NoSQL. What
we are doing at FaunaDB, to build a general purpose scalable transactional
NoSQL database, fulfills the promise we set out for ages ago. I hope you enjoy
it.

